# Supermarket will sell expired foods



## Anne (Feb 1, 2014)

http://www.offthegridnews.com/2014/0...rs-throw-away/

I wouldn't have a problem with eating food that was a bit past it's expiration date, depending on what it was, of course.  We used to eat cheese that had a little mold on it; just cut the mold off.  

We tend to want food to look perfect, but there's no comparison in taste with store-bought tomatoes and the ones we grow in the garden, which don't 
always look so great.  Same with a lot of other vegetables & fruit.

When our daughter worked at Head Start, there was an incredible amount of food thrown out that the little ones refused to eat; or just leftovers from the meals.  The workers weren't allowed to take it home, eiither.  When I think of food that is thrown out by schools, hospitals, etc, it's unbelievable.  Especially when there are so many homeless people going without a decent meal.


----------



## Fern (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes there has been a shocking amount of wasteage with the expiration date. Even when it's expired there's nothing wrong with the food, it's just not 100% fresh. Food that we keep in the deep freeze isn't 100% fresh either but we don't throw that out.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2014)

I think expired foods should be sold at a big discount, like half off, or given to the needy.  I don't worry too much about expiration dates on a lot of things, including meds or vitamins.


----------



## Anne (Feb 1, 2014)

The lawsuits - yes, too many are looking for an easy way to make money, and the lawyers are only to happy to help.  Idiots!!!  

I know in some cases one needs to throw stuff out.  My brother was bad about that; he would buy boxed or canned food on sale and keep it for ages...sometimes he'd give us things he wouldn't eat.  One time I opened an old box and found moths; I threw it in the garage woodstove.  Another thing was he'd buy dented cans, saying if there was no leakage or holes in them they were fine.  I am too cautious for that.  Yes, he got them cheap, but would you see a tiny pinhole??

Mostly it's just common sense.  We had no refrigerator (believe it or not) when I was little, and we did fine.  I can remember having meat for lunch and again for dinner, and no one getting sick. Anything left after that tho, was fed to the dog. 

Now, I'm really picky about things like that, and never let things sit out long.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2014)

My roomie and I have a constant battle about letting food sit out and how to cook it.

She's old-school: defrosts beef and pork and chicken by letting it sit in the sink for up to 24 hours, lets leftovers sit in the slowly-cooling pot for 5 or 6 hours, then wonders why I run when she suggests I have a bite.

On the other hand, I'm a bit too OCD - I thaw things in the refrigerator, even if it takes a few days. I put leftovers away at the same time I do my dishes - right after the meal. 

She cooks meats by waving a match under them for a few seconds; I crank up the propane plumber's torch and attack the food for an hour or so, then throw it in the oven until it resembles a hockey puck.

She eats bags of peanuts that the convenience store owner gives her for free. They're over a year out of date and smell like wet dog. She offers me a few bags, I scream like a schoolgirl and hide in the closet.

She chides me that there's nothing wrong with the food, that she ate much worse when she was a kid and that I'm over-reacting. I tell her to leave out her emergency contact list and her will when she sits down to dinner.

As always, somewhere in the middle is probably the place to be.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

I am very OCD about anything that is expired. I guess that is because I have a digestive disorder to begin with, and don't want to take any kind of risk in getting sick.layful:


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

_After working in the hospitality industry i have learnt that all meat should be thawed in the fridge, never on the bench and once i have served the meat or whatever meal it is the rest goes in the fridge immediately, i just put a coaster under the container so it won't be too hot, same goes for rice you should never leave cooked rice out of the fridge.
            I am always a bit suss of take away shops selling their food as most just keep it warm which is no good._


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _After working in the hospitality industry i have learnt that all meat should be thawed in the fridge, never on the bench and once i have served the meat or whatever meal it is the rest goes in the fridge immediately, i just put a coaster under the container so it won't be too hot, same goes for rice you should never leave cooked rice out of the fridge.
> I am always a bit suss of take away shops selling their food as most just keep it warm which is no good._



Jill, I thaw my frozen meat in the microwave and immediately use it. Thanks for the info about rice, I didn't know that! I learned that we should let anything hot cool first though, before putting in the fridge.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

_Apparently rice is one thing that will make you ill if left out, here's an article on foods. _

http://www.health.vic.gov.au/foodsafety/home/athome.htm


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you so much, Jill! When I order Chinese take-out, I have always left the rice out, having no idea.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _After working in the hospitality industry i have learnt that all meat should be thawed in the fridge, never on the bench and once i have served the meat or whatever meal it is the rest goes in the fridge immediately, i just put a coaster under the container so it won't be too hot, same goes for rice you should never leave cooked rice out of the fridge._



Please, PLEASE get in touch with my roomie and tell her that - she's the Queen of Leave-It-Out-Overnight.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

_Many years ago i did the same thing as you , i was lucky i didn't get sick_


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

Jill, the weird thing is, last time I ordered Chinese I did get sick, but didn't relate it to the food. I know now, thank you again.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 17, 2014)

*Phil wrote*Please, PLEASE get in touch with my roomie and tell her that - she's the Queen of Leave-It-Out-Overnight.

_*Phil copy the link i put on here and stick it up all over the place, and also tell her she is paying for your medicals if you get sick from eating her food, that may wake her up.*_



http://www.health.vic.gov.au/foodsafety/home/athome.htm


----------



## Fern (Feb 18, 2014)

A shop has opened up over the road from Countdown supermarket selling only date expired goods and they are doing a great trade.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

Hungry dumpster divers don't care . . .


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 20, 2014)

Those dumpster divers do not realize something like this: Someone picked up a pack of hamburger and put it in their cart, then when they went to check out they did not have the money to pay for it. Hamburger was thrown in a cart to be put back in refrigeration, it was not for various reasons. It was finally put back, after it was set out for too many hours. And, Hamburger thrown out in dumpster. It has food poisoning.  I have had many, many hard times in my life. No job, no money, but I never resorted to getting food out of a dumpster. Sorry, for my honest, truthful reply, but people who continually get food out of dumpsters, are just Losers. And, eventually they WILL get sick and possibly die from food poisoning. I just hope to God they don't feel this contaminated food to anyone else!


----------

